# Heartbreaking, then Heartwarming, a nice outcome.



## timoc (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

It breaks my heart to see any animal abused.....

... My daughter had 2 dogs.. at different times wander onto her property after they'd been dumped in the mountains... both dogs were in a horrible condition and near death. She nursed them back to health...and they became like different dogs, so happy and healthy. Unfortunately we lost one bless his little paws .. but here's the other whose tiny body was broken and covered in lice and she had Pavo....and was so terrified of people she just shook from head to toe if anyone went near her... even to this day she's terrified of people she doesn't know

here she is after living  6 years with my DD, she's around 8 years old....this was taken yesterday...


----------

